# Got this off another board. I personally have not been out yet.



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

They have rearranged the wording, changed fonts up and down.
I wonder if the meaning is that now the tip is totally and always hidden.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> They have rearranged the wording, changed fonts up and down.
> I wonder if the meaning is that now the tip is totally and always hidden.
> View attachment 592894


If they ever decide to hide the tips then they will become just another UE where my acceptance rate was 6%. I judge offers based on the sure thing amount so this would be a for sure decline.

At least in my market UE is the worst to app on, maybe DD wants to race them to the bottom.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

apparently there is no way to delete an accidental post anymore.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Drivers are raising a S**Tstorm on Reddit.
One said that after declining a whole bunch of orders in a row because just like you he accepts/rejects on face value, his screen went back to the old way.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Drivers are raising a S**Tstorm on Reddit.
> One said that after declining a whole bunch of orders in a row because just like you he accepts/rejects on face value, his screen went back to the old way.


IMO DD is going down the same path as Uber and UE. UE used to be very good for delivery as you well know. For a long time they were the best, especially with the multiplier surge. Before they decided to go public I primarily did UE more than the other apps DD,GH,PM. Going public forced them to cut pay and the multiplier surge to the point where every offer was $3 and they became complete trash (at least in my market).

DD copied Uber and became public. Ever since their offers are dropping like a rock. In my market they have put on so many new drivers they are copying UE with more $3 offers or $5 to go 11 miles! What a joke! There is a shopping plaza near my house with 6-7 chain FF and Applebees. Ive seen as many as a dozen drivers sitting in a lot between Mickey D's, Five Guys, and Applebees. There hanging out BSing, smoking, riding with their girlfriends and waiting for that next $3 ping. What an effing joke! It reminds me of the old airport Uber X lots that looked like a refugee camp before airports started fixing them up!!!. Sad.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> IMO DD is going down the same path as Uber and UE. UE used to be very good for delivery as you well know. For a long time they were the best, especially with the multiplier surge. Before they decided to go public I primarily did UE more than the other apps DD,GH,PM. Going public forced them to cut pay and the multiplier surge to the point where every offer was $3 and they became complete trash (at least in my market).
> 
> DD copied Uber and became public. Ever since their offers are dropping like a rock. In my market they have put on so many new drivers they are copying UE with more $3 offers or $5 to go 11 miles! What a joke! There is a shopping plaza near my house with 6-7 chain FF and Applebees. Ive seen as many as a dozen drivers sitting in a lot between Mickey D's, Five Guys, and Applebees. There hanging out BSing, smoking, riding with their girlfriends and waiting for that next $3 ping. What an effing joke! It reminds me of the old airport Uber X lots that looked like a refugee camp before airports started fixing them up!!!. Sad.


I liked UE best of DD and GH. And GH was once my favorite, but they went downhill. DD’s app, when I did it, was the most annoying.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

wait....you get 100% of YOUR tip?

DD virtue signaling again.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I received a few of these in a row and then the app went back to the way it was. The wording is incorrect, at least in the couple that I did. The Doordash pay was not the number shown plus 100% of the tip. The number shown actually included the tip just like before. Might be coming soon after they fix the wording though. We shall see.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> They have rearranged the wording, changed fonts up and down.
> I wonder if the meaning is that now the tip is totally and always hidden.
> View attachment 592894
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I liked UE best of DD and GH. And GH was once my favorite, but they went downhill. DD’s app, when I did it, was the most annoying.


I wholeheartedly agree that DD app is most annoying. It is too hands on for my taste


----------

